# Shootings in Orlando



## Tony (Jun 13, 2016)

Yesterday morning I was watching TV and of course it was all about the mass shooting in Florida. George Stephenopoulous was talking to a woman who's 22 year old son was at the club that night and she'd been outside for 6 hours waiting to hear whether he was alive or not, hadn't been told anything. It was one of the most gut-wrenching things I'd ever seen. I don't give a damn how you feel about their sexual preference or orientation, that was a horrible thing that nobody should suffer. Tony

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2016)

They were Americans- they were doing nothing illegal- could care less what they do in their home. The POS spewed hate at work but was not fired or reprimanded for it. Why? we are too f..ing PC to do that. Now if it was one of us spewing hate for muslims what would happen. The attorney general calls it a hate crime.... The  thinks this is insanity.....

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> The  thinks this is insanity.....



So does this slightly less

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2016)

And not one good law abiding citizen had a gun to stop the pos!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 13, 2016)

I've read the FBI had interviewed the shooter something like 3 times yet he was still able to get guns. Now I'm not one of these anti gun people by any stretch of the imagination... But how the heck does that happen??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 13, 2016)

No sooner than I posted this, I ran across this... lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 12 | Great Post 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2016)

I have seen people boycott Home Depot because it contributes to gay rights organizations. Personally, I don't think they should have more rights than us, but I don't think they should have less either. If they want to get "married" so what. Let them. The government has ZERO business getting involved. If Home Depot wants to support a charity that I wouldn't support then it's just a difference of what charities we support, not a reason to boycott them. Silly narrow-minded people can't see the forest for the trees.

Some people have a firm religious belief that god will rain down pestilence on a nation that tolerates laws that give them equal rights. I think that is a ludicrous belief in so many ways but I respect their opinions anyway (I even used to believe that myself). The people I *don't* have any respect for though are those people who hate homosexuals. Hate is a powerfully evil force - those people are, in my opinion, probably doubtful about their own sexuality and feel as though they have to compensate for their hidden mixed emotions. Humans are a complex animal.

Really sad what happened.

Edited for clarity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> And not one good law abiding citizen had a gun to stop the pos!



If he was law abiding he or she would not have carried it in ... It's a nightclub ... Posted no guns allowed ... Gun free zone ... Only one breaking the rules was the shooter ... 
And really from the pictures I've seen of the patrons none were wearing enough clothes to carry concealed ..a sickening tragedy ... Americans slaughtered ... 
And now all the political bullshit ... Blame laying ... Finger pointing .. Stump speeches that don't mean doodle squat ... I'm sick of the killings and party politics ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> If he was law abiding he or she would not have carried it in ... It's a nightclub ... Posted no guns allowed ... Gun free zone ... Only one breaking the rules was the shooter ...
> And really from the pictures I've seen of the patrons none were wearing enough clothes to carry concealed ..a sickening tragedy ... Americans slaughtered ...
> And now all the political bullshit ... Blame laying ... Finger pointing .. Stump speeches that don't mean doodle squat ... I'm sick of the killings and party politics ....


My point was that one person with a concealed cary permit could have taken out a bad guy. The workers, a bartender, a bouncer, a lady with a gun in her purse, anyone...........

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 13, 2016)

And I agree with your point ... I was making a point about having a concealed weapon in a bar that bans weapons ... Would not be within the law ... So would not be law abiding ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

The anti gunners will do all they can to play up the "assault rifle" direction and do all they can to ignore and change the narrative away from terrorism. 
It will also be a hate crime. 
It can't be religious because the guy was muslim.





The liberal left doesn't care anymore then how they can use it, and nothing we say will change the minds of those who buy into their crap. 
I want to be sympathetic but I'm not. The left will use this, and the guy was under surveillance. Gay men won't even see the truth of what this is. This is part of the war being fought already. This has all happened already in other countries. It's war. If we don't see it that way we're gonna lose.
All those people were all huddling in corners and crying and there's reports of men huddled and hiding in bathroom......waiting to be shot. 
I have no respect for that behavior. If my friends and I were trapped anywhere, we would go a blazing bullets on someone like that. Sure I'd probably die in the battle, but I wouldn't live in shame for the rest of my life. My order of preference: Live Hero, Dead Hero, Dead Coward, Live Coward. 
Any sort of hero, alive or dead, is better than any sort of coward. And if you are going to be a coward, you may as well have the decency to be dead.
He was investigated by the FBI with regards to possible islamist ties but there was nothing actionable at the times of the investigations....
I bet not one person in the FBI will be held accountable for this. Just like nobody in the visa program was held accountable for the San Bernadino massacre. And THAT my friends... is the problem. If the Gov't was held to the standard it holds others these jackholes would actually do their job correctly. 
Our president and congress are completely unwilling to take measures to ensure that things like this do not happen, and in fact they are making changes that will ensure this WILL continue to happen.
I think every time someone strikes out against us, we should immediately send in bombers and bomb the ever living **** out of them 100 fold. I do not care about their feelings and I will not cower down and be submissive to them. As long as I have a breath in my body. If the political leaders stepped aside and actually let our military fight like we have in the past, this problem could be solved very quickly. You don't win wars by being nice. You win wars by kicking their ass and making them beg you to stop.

But as long as our government are full of p***ies and weak-minded jackholes, that will not happen. They're afraid of being sued or impeached or not getting re-elected or upsetting political activists and their donors. So, instead they will make the citizens ability to protect themselves weaker and more dependent on government, in which the supreme court has already ruled that police are not there to protect anyway, and their policies will only make America as a whole, weaker.

This is the wrong path for America to take.

America needs to wake up.

This isn't a gun problem.

This is a radical muslim problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> My point was that one person with a concealed cary permit could have taken out a bad guy. The workers, a bartender, a bouncer, a lady with a gun in her purse, anyone...........



I understand the point you are making ... I'm just saying it is a gun free zone ... Posted no weapons allowed ... So anybody even if they had a concealed carry license would not have been a law abiding citizen if they had carried a weapon into that bar ... And who's to really truly know if it would have made any difference at all ... If the woman who's purse it was in was one of first shot ??? It happened so fast I'm pretty sure nobody had a snow balls chance in hell .... Hell I've seen people post they would have took him out by throwing bottles or full beer cans ... I personally would have been so low to the floor I could taste the concrete thru the dance floor ... And I have my concealed carry ... But I do okey the rules about no gun zones so it would have been in my truck ... I guess the reason they pick these bars and nightclubs instead of biker bars is because bikers don't follow the no gun zones ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't think calling the victims cowards is going to accomplish anything. I also don't think anyone knows how they would react under fire unless they've been shot at. I also don't think we can say anything about anyone being a coward be ause we weren't in there. We sure can't take initial media reports as reliable.

My guess is some of the dead were killed doing precisely what some who have never been shot at only hope they could do, trying to subdue the bastard and laid their lives down trying. Even if no one did it's the normal human response to try and get the eff out of dodge when you find yourself in a gun battle and you only have a pair of hands and feet ... most are going to use their feet.

Let's not start calling the victims names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 13, 2016)

And on top of Kevin's point someone that is brave one day can freeze the next. It happens to soldiers in the field more than we ever hear about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 13, 2016)

It does however make it very clear, which candidate we need to support in November!


*- June 12, 2016 -*
*Donald J. Trump Statement Regarding Tragic Terrorist Attack in Orlando, Florida*
Last night, our nation was attacked by a radical Islamic terrorist. It was the worst terrorist attack on our soil since 9/11, and the second of its kind in 6 months. My deepest sympathy and support goes out to the victims, the wounded, and their families.

In his remarks today, President Obama disgracefully refused to even say the words 'Radical Islam'. For that reason alone, he should step down. If Hillary Clinton, after this attack, still cannot say the two words 'Radical Islam' she should get out of this race for the Presidency.

If we do not get tough and smart real fast, we are not going to have a country anymore. Because our leaders are weak, I said this was going to happen – and it is only going to get worse. I am trying to save lives and prevent the next terrorist attack. We can't afford to be politically correct anymore.

The terrorist, Omar Mir Saddique Mateen, is the son of an immigrant from Afghanistan who openly published his support for the Afghanistani Taliban and even tried to run for President of Afghanistan. According to Pew, 99% of people in Afghanistan support oppressive Sharia Law.

We admit more than 100,000 lifetime migrants from the Middle East each year. Since 9/11, hundreds of migrants and their children have been implicated in terrorism in the United States.


Hillary Clinton wants to dramatically increase admissions from the Middle East, bringing in many hundreds of thousands during a first term – and we will have no way to screen them, pay for them, or prevent the second generation from radicalizing.

We need to protect all Americans, of all backgrounds and all beliefs, from Radical Islamic Terrorism - which has no place in an open and tolerant society. Radical Islam advocates hate for women, gays, Jews, Christians and all Americans. I am going to be a President for all Americans, and I am going to protect and defend all Americans. We are going to make America safe again and great again for everyone.


- Donald J. Trump

_Tomorrow Mr. Trump will deliver a major speech to further address this terrorist attack, immigration, and national security. The speech will be delivered at the New Hampshire Institute of Politics at St. Anselm's College. For more information please visit _Donaldjtrump.com_. _


https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-...-statement-regarding-tragic-terrorist-attacks 




Hillary Clinton on Orlando: ‘To the LGBT Community, Know That You Have Millions of Allies’

by Andy Towle
June 12, 2016 | 2:54pm

Hillary Clinton has released a statement regarding the massacre at Orlando gay nightclub Pulse overnight which took the lives of at least 50 people and injured 53 others.

“I join Americans in praying for the victims of the attack in Orlando, their families and the first responders who did everything they could to save lives.

“This was an act of terror. Law enforcement and intelligence agencies are hard at work, and we will learn more in the hours and days ahead. For now, we can say for certain that we need to redouble our efforts to defend our country from threats at home and abroad. That means defeating international terror groups, working with allies and partners to go after them wherever they are, countering their attempts to recruit people here and everywhere, and hardening our defenses at home. It also means refusing to be intimidated and staying true to our values.

“This was also an act of hate. The gunman attacked an LGBT nightclub during Pride Month. To the LGBT community: please know that you have millions of allies across our country. I am one of them. We will keep fighting for your right to live freely, openly and without fear. Hate has absolutely no place in America.

*“Finally, we need to keep guns like the ones used last night out of the hands of terrorists or other violent criminals. This is the deadliest mass shooting in the history of the United States and it reminds us once more that weapons of war have no place on our streets.*

“This is a time to stand together and resolve to do everything we can to defend our communities and country.”

http://www.towleroad.com/2016/06/clinton-orlando/


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree with you Kevin word for word ... Nobody knows what they will do in a situation like this ... People can say they will do this or they would have done that but I don't believe it till I see it ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't see anything clear about who to support ... All this party politics is what I am starting to really hate about our political system ... Half the crap you read is bull crap somebody made up ... The other half is what the party propaganda wagon shoots out ... My write in choice for president will be for Mickey Mouse ... Has more brains than all of the others put together ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 13, 2016)

I cannot support either candidate. I suspect my vote will be for Gary Johnson.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree with you Marc on many of your points and would like to think that I would stand and fight, but I'm not sure. I agree with Kevin that nobody knows what went on in there and I'm not going to judge those poor souls. I mainly hope their family and friends can find peace. Not forgiveness mind you, but peace. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't think calling the victims cowards is going to accomplish anything. I also don't think anyone knows how they would react under fire unless they've been shot at. I also don't think we can say anything about anyone being a coward be ause we weren't in there. We sure can't take initial media reports as reliable.
> 
> My guess is some of the dead were killed doing precisely what some who have never been shot at only hope they could do, trying to subdue the bastard and laid their lives down trying. Even if no one did it's the normal human response to try and get the eff out of dodge when you find yourself in a gun battle and you only have a pair of hands and feet ... most are going to use their feet.
> 
> Let's not start calling the victims names.



Right...I get caught up in the moment and my mouth gets the best of me some times.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm going to vote for me for president. My first act will be to revoke the citizenship of all federal politicians and pay Russia to host them in Siberian work camps for the rest of their short, worthless, spoiled-rotten, thieving, miserable lives. My next executive order will be to replace them all with randomly chosen *small farmers and small business owners* from all walks of life and income groups (attorneys need not apply) and they will run the central government within the framework of the US constitution. Those two steps alone will make the USA a safer, freer, more prosperous nation right off the bat. 

Then, I will see to it that the US legislature only meets once every 2 years like the Texas legislature, or only when we have been attacked and need an actual declaration of war. The UN will be evicted. We will return to Jeffersonian creeds the principal of which regarding foreign diplomacy:

_"...commerce with all nations, political connection with none..."_

After that, every adult able-bodied man and woman without criminal records and that pass their psych exams and background checks will have 1 year to complete a state-sponsored gun ownership and safety program. The public will be well-armed and a safer society will finally actually become reality. There will still be idiots that pop up on occasion but they'll be filled with 50 holes long before they can kill 50 people.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Right...I get caught up in the moment and my mouth gets the best of me some times.



Never happens to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok you have almost convinced me to switch my vote from Micky Mouse to you ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Ok you have almost convinced me to switch my vote from Micky Mouse to you ...



When I start getting more votes than Mickey I probably need to rethink my platform.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin, I'm voting for you. You certainly can't be worse than the current choices. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

I look at it as my hands are tied as far a voting goes. Clinton's stand on gun control and the 3 supreme court positions up for grabs will leave me no choice.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

If I was going to vote, it would also be for the lesser evil. Voting doesn't matter anymore though. I'm convinced that there won't be a dime's worth of difference in where the country will be 4 or 8 years from now no matter which of the two quacks the powers put into office. It's good cop bad cop all over again and most people fall for it every single election. Trump is there for one reason only, to make us think there's an alternative to Hillary. Hillary is there for one reason only, to make them think there's an alternative to Trump. They are probably buddies. 

*“Presidents are selected, not elected.”* – Franklin D. Roosevelt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a 32 old son that is so much better with words then I- he says it so well.....
"What frustrates me about our government’s response to Orlando is Liberal America’s predilection to treat the symptoms of a problem when it reinforces their political views. Islam’s strict prohibition of homosexuality is not in the discussion, the fact that political correctness missed a second generation Afghani immigrant (that made Jihadi-like statements) is taboo, and the fact that one lawfully armed person could have save many lives is ignored.

Instead, the supposed solution is restricting gun rights. With thousands of weapons available outside lawful guns stores and tunnels under the southern border, how many decades will it take for gun laws to actually stop an Orlando like attack? How many thousands of pounds of cocaine make it into this country illegally? ISIS can’t get a ten-pound assault rifle through the border or from a local gang?

Fight homophobia by engaging people with bigoted views; most of them can be reached. Fight gun crime with effective policing; most of America is extremely safe. Fight radical Islam by killing the sons of bitches; these people are insane and can only be repressed, not reformed."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Great Post 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a 32 old son that is so much better with words then I- he says it so well.....
> "What frustrates me about our government’s response to Orlando is Liberal America’s predilection to treat the symptoms of a problem when it reinforces their political views. Islam’s strict prohibition of homosexuality is not in the discussion, the fact that political correctness missed a second generation Afghani immigrant (that made Jihadi-like statements) is taboo, and the fact that one lawfully armed person could have save many lives is ignored.
> 
> Instead, the supposed solution is restricting gun rights. With thousands of weapons available outside lawful guns stores and tunnels under the southern border, how many decades will it take for gun laws to actually stop an Orlando like attack? How many thousands of pounds of cocaine make it into this country illegally? ISIS can’t get a ten-pound assault rifle through the border or from a local gang?
> ...



Towards the last statement in your post Mike, I have always said that there are some people who cannot be reasoned with. There is no compromise, no back and forth. The only thing that will get through with them is superior strength and violence. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

on a lighter note just a warning to our northern neighbors @Kenbo

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

When I was in Idaho I saw a bald eagle's nest. What a huge magnificent bird! Tony


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

To bring the mood back down, I just heard a report of an active shooter barricaded in Walmart here in Amarillo. Dam......


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a 32 old son that is so much better with words then I- he says it so well.....
> "What frustrates me about our government’s response to Orlando is Liberal America’s predilection to treat the symptoms of a problem when it reinforces their political views. Islam’s strict prohibition of homosexuality is not in the discussion, the fact that political correctness missed a second generation Afghani immigrant (that made Jihadi-like statements) is taboo, and the fact that one lawfully armed person could have save many lives is ignored.
> 
> Instead, the supposed solution is restricting gun rights. With thousands of weapons available outside lawful guns stores and tunnels under the southern border, how many decades will it take for gun laws to actually stop an Orlando like attack? How many thousands of pounds of cocaine make it into this country illegally? ISIS can’t get a ten-pound assault rifle through the border or from a local gang?
> ...



Mike how old was your son when you adopted him?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Mike how old was your son when you adopted him?




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> When I was in Idaho I saw a bald eagle's nest. What a huge magnificent bird! Tony



Shop was in an industrial area in town. The gravel pits in the area had dug down into aquifer and created a couple lakes. The ospreys and a couple eagles nested there and occasionally would land in trees across from shop. seeing them close was a treat- well at least for us humans- the quail and pigeons thought differently. They are a huge bird- at least until you see then next to a golden- then they look quite small.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

We have a one maybe two that live at the lake nearest us and are also seen at others close to us. Never seen one up real close though wish I could.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We have a one maybe two that live at the lake nearest us and are also seen at others close to us. Never seen one up real close though wish I could.



we have a big bay at a nearby lake that the Kokanee gather in the late fall before they spawn. Eagles gather- sometimes 50 or more to dine on the fish. You can get close to them there. Wolf lodge bay
http://www.blm.gov/id/st/en/environ...aho_nature/Mineral_Ridge-_Wolf_Lodge_Bay.html

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

I added link above. This is about 30 miles from us.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Mike how old was your son when you adopted him?



More like how old was Mike when he adopted him....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Mike how old was your son when you adopted him?





ripjack13 said:


> More like how old was Mike when he adopted him....



When kathie and I got together he was 15- probaly 6'1" and 195 football- defensive end. Me 5' 11" 160 We had a project- he wanted to do it his way- I told him- My project- My money- I was paying him and that was it- face to face- we are going at it on the lawn- His question "When do I get to be the boss!!!" MY answer "F>>>>ING NEVER" You never get to be my boss...... Project got done... But raisin 5 teenagers at once......... I would not even recommend it for anyone- even with a strong heart!! Love all 5 along with a couple extra she adopted along the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

Hell ya, it should be banned! Just like guns, it kills people all on it's own!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

I'll give up my guns when everyone on the planet does. This includes, ESPECIALLY, when all governments give theirs up first. Governments have killed more people throughout history than all other causes of death combined.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 15, 2016)

Kills a lot of motorcycle riders 


Kevin said:


> View attachment 106625


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Kills a lot of motorcycle riders



Motorcycles need to be banned. Do you have any idea how many riders commit suicide each year just by getting on one? Clearly, the government should step in.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 15, 2016)

Saw the Feinstein one. That screwy expltive once said all veterans are mentally ill and should not be allowed guns. She will occupy a special place in hell smoking a turd below the lawyers.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Kills a lot of motorcycle riders





Kevin said:


> Motorcycles need to be banned. Do you have any idea how many riders commit suicide each year just by getting on one? Clearly, the government should step in.......



There are couple, one especially that needs to study the laws of physics. I agree that motorists need to watch out for the Motor cycles- bikes and pedestrians, but on the flip side motorcyclists need to have respect for others on the road and this not mean that they pass on the right on a single lane road fippin ya off cause you are takin a left turn.........  :grrrr:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> There are couple, one especially that needs to study the laws of physics. I agree that motorists need to watch out for the Motor cycles- bikes and pedestrians, but on the flip side motorcyclists need to have respect for others on the road and this not mean that they pass on the right on a single lane road fippin ya off cause you are takin a left turn.........  :grrrr:



As a former street rider I can assure you 99% of bikers have the utmost respect for and awareness of, trucks and cars. That guy passing on the shoulder is almost certainly a punk kid that has the maturity of a 12 year old.

Like the infintesimally small % of gun toters that are bad, the number of idiots on bikes is also very small. But it's always the bad apple that spoils the bushel.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> As a former street rider I can assure you 99% of bikers have the utmost respect for and awareness of, trucks and cars. That guy passing on the shoulder is almost certainly a punk kid that has the maturity of a 12 year old.
> 
> Like the infintesimally small % of gun toters that are bad, the number of idiots on bikes is also very small. But it's always the bad apple that spoils the bushel.


 I know and agree but this as.ole is no punk kid 45+- . we have had close calls with him multiple times almost sidesswiped us making a left Turn 3 weeks ago- lives in our neighborhood and I am not the only one. He is an idiot- won't be a problem long though- driving against the odds like most things never ends well.... most drivers are pretty good, no matter what they drive- ya sure remember the jerks though....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I know and agree but this as.ole is no punk kid 45+- . we have had close calls with him multiple times almost sidesswiped us making a left Turn 3 weeks ago- lives in our neighborhood and I am not the only one. He is an idiot- won't be a problem long though- driving against the odds like most things never ends well.... most drivers are pretty good, no matter what they drive- ya sure remember the jerks though....



Even though you don't chew, you might want to keep a pouch of Beechnut in your console for next time he's passing you like that. 

_"It was an accident officer. My wife won't let me carry a spit cup in the car. I would've never opened the door to spit if I thought soemone would be so reckless as to pass anyone on the right!"_

Make sure you pouch of nut made it's way into your shirt pocket by the time he gets there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Even though you don't chew, you might want to keep a pouch of Beechnut in your console for next time he's passing you like that.
> 
> _"It was an accident officer. My wife won't let me carry a spit cup in the car. I would've never opened the door to spit if I thought soemone would be so reckless as to pass anyone on the right!"_
> 
> Make sure you pouch of nut made it's way into your shirt pocket by the time he gets there.


I was thinking just open the door......Kevin used tact!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Even though you don't chew, you might want to keep a pouch of Beechnut in your console for next time he's passing you like that.
> 
> _"It was an accident officer. My wife won't let me carry a spit cup in the car. I would've never opened the door to spit if I thought soemone would be so reckless as to pass anyone on the right!"_
> 
> Make sure you pouch of nut made it's way into your shirt pocket by the time he gets there.



@Tclem 's chamber pot full would be more fun.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I was thinking just open the door......Kevin used tact!



Kathie was on right side- she is not going to spit chew  Nor is she going to open door on her new car  and last but not least she sure as hell ain't lettin me in car with full chamber pot. But all of the above sound great and at least one crossed my mind
but bein I am  I will be patient and with any luck I will hear about whatever stupid move gets him......

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I was thinking just open the door......Kevin used tact!



That's not tact, that's called employing skullduggish tactics and subterfuge in pursuit of plausible deniability while unlawfully but justifiably strengthening the gene pool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

Tact and class makes me think- we were coming back from Seattle Freeway. signs indicated move to right. as always 95% of the folks do but then there are the 5% that do not. which slows everyone that does down. I am grumbling about how much BS this is cause it is stopping the right lane as more and more zip by.. all of a sudden they stop going by. I look in rearview mirror and 2 semi-trucks have both lanes blocked about 3 cars back no more jerks and amazingly right land starts to pick up. Had to be some PO'd drivers behind that truck.....


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 15, 2016)

Not to condone what jerks does on his bike ... But on the other side for every one butt on a motorcycle there are 50 in cars ... Almost every time I ride my some ass wipe will ... Get on my back fender and tailgate me so close I can see color of his eyes ... Or pass so close I could key his car as he speeds by ... Go around me on interstate jump into my lane and slow to a crawl ... Constantly pulling out from a stop sign because They know I'm not going to hit them ... if it's was really close and I feel it was intentional this is what we do : if wife is riding she takes a pic of back of car/truck ... If it's just me ... I memorize license plate and make .. Model ... Color ... Call DPS or Sheriffs dept and file a reckless driver complaint ... I was a little less civil back in my younger days ... I have chased people down and confronted them .... Now to many crazy ass people on the roads ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

There's place like that in Plano on Hwy 75 been there since god was knee high to a jack rabbit - it's not uncommon for any of us motorrist to start stradling the line early to stop the jack wagons and I've done it myself. I'm sure there's been more than one road rage event because of it. I been lucky cause I use to have to travel up and down that stretch sometimes severaltimes a day during the hailstorm seasons I worked there.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> @Tclem 's chamber pot full would be more fun.....


I don't loan it out lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 15, 2016)

Today ... I think around Houston ... Hit and run

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Tact and class makes me think- we were coming back from Seattle Freeway. signs indicated move to right. as always 95% of the folks do but then there are the 5% that do not. which slows everyone that does down. I am grumbling about how much BS this is cause it is stopping the right lane as more and more zip by.. all of a sudden they stop going by. I look in rearview mirror and 2 semi-trucks have both lanes blocked about 3 cars back no more jerks and amazingly right land starts to pick up. Had to be some PO'd drivers behind that truck.....



I have done that many a time with other truckers. People don't realize that we are talking with each other all the time with those cb's. Hey driver, wanna play traffic controll? Sure driver I'm with ya. Ok you stay in that lane and at the last minute I'll let you jump back in right in front of me. 10-4
That's how it works every day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Wendell, remember that dick head named Robert Vance that ran over the biker couple in FL? Well looks like he's finally gonna get a taste of justice anyway. The Florida Hipo has upgraded their charges to 2 counts of artempted murder. Hope the jury fries his ass. If he survives imprisonment before the trial.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 15, 2016)

And they posted video last week showing a guy intentionally side swiping a rider .. But it was road rage and both drivers arrested ....


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wendell, remember that dick head named Robert Vance that ran over the biker couple in FL? Well looks like he's finally gonna get a taste of justice anyway. The Florida Hipo has upgraded their charges to 2 counts of artempted murder. Hope the jury fries his ass. If he survives imprisonment before the trial.



That was crazy... 

Speaking of I hope they fry his ass we just had a horrible situation not far from here involving a church group out for a ride on pedal bikes. Guy intentionally hit 10 of them at about 65... Killed 5 and 5 are fighting for their lives.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2016)

I heard about that one @gman2431 , I loose faith in humanity a little at a time when I see things like that. What the hell is a matter with people?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I heard about that one @gman2431 , I loose faith in humanity a little at a time when I see things like that. What the hell is a matter with people?



There's some weird stuff going on lately Greg.... 

First the uber shootings in that same town then this. 

Did you hear about the Jeff Willis case over here in Muskegon? Very creepy... Kidnapper, murderer and who knows what else.... He's been doing this for years and finally got caught. Grew up in the same small town as him and know his brother. Plus he lives about 2 miles away... 

What a time to be alive...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> There's some weird stuff going on lately Greg....
> 
> First the uber shootings in that same town then this.
> 
> ...



 That's way too close to home.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's way too close to home.



Especially with all the schools and playgrounds around... 

In his van they found a hidden lock box with a gun, syringes full of knock out liquid and all kinds of freaky stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Especially with all the schools and playgrounds around...
> 
> In his van they found a hidden lock box with a gun, syringes full of knock out liquid and all kinds of freaky stuff.



We need new and additional smilies. Still working on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/...opts_not_to_hol.html#incart_river_mobile_home

Here's a link to it. The bottom of the page also has all the other stories in links about what's been going on.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

Some people just need to be phased out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> That was crazy...
> 
> Speaking of I hope they fry his ass we just had a horrible situation not far from here involving a church group out for a ride on pedal bikes. Guy intentionally hit 10 of them at about 65... Killed 5 and 5 are fighting for their lives.



Why no national media? Why no public outcry to ban cars? Why no dozen democrats with legislation to ban cars already drafted and standing in line to present them to Congress? Why no Barack Obama telling us he doesn't want to take our cars when he's tried taking them at every turn for 8 years already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2016)

Not much without the words.............

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2016)

Might as well push it........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 17, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


>


So true, sad really. I wanted to clic funny, but it's not really funny to me, it's reality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Motorcyclist charged after allegedly pointing gun at slow drivers *
Posted By BikersPost - Fri at 10:51 AM






OTTAWA - Police have charged a man they say has been whipping around Ottawa on his motorcycle pointing a gun at slow drivers.

Ottawa police say they received numerous complaints in June about a motorcycle rider driving erratically in and around the city.

They allege the man pulled a gun on other drivers who didn't give enough room to pass.

They say the motorcycle's license plate has either been missing or found to be fake.

A photo released by police shows a rider in a black helmet giving the middle finger on a red Honda motorcycle.

James Cole, 25, from Ottawa, has been charged with two counts of pointing a firearm and two counts of breach of probation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2016)

It takes a coward to do that. I'm glad they caught the psycho but I wonder what the sentence is for pointing a firearm and breach of probabtion .... in Canada.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/world...s-humanly-possible/ar-AAh6u9Y?ocid=spartandhp

This is funny....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 18, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 106870



It only makes sense. That way the only drivers on the road will be drunks so they will be killing only themselves. Likewise, if we take guns away from all the law-abiding citizens, the criminals will begin shooting only themselves.

Wendell that's brilliant logic are you sure you don't work for the government?


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 18, 2016)

@Kevin ... Don't bad mouth me by suggesting I have any kind of job ...


Kevin said:


> It only makes sense. That way the only drivers on the road will be drunks so they will be killing only themselves. Likewise, if we take guns away from all the law-abiding citizens, the criminals will begin shooting only themselves.
> 
> Wendell that's brilliant logic are you sure you don't work for the government?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 18, 2016)

*What the [email protected]&$ is wrong with people these days ???? No respect for the living or the dead ... *

*2 motorcycle deputies injured after car cuts through funeral procession for Pulse victim *
Posted By BikersPost - 23 minutes ago





KISSIMMEE, Fla. - Two Osceola County deputies on motorcycles were injured when a car cut through the funeral procession for one of the Pulse nightclub victims.

The Florida Highway Patrol said a woman got impatient and cut through the funeral procession on Central Drive and Donegan Avenue.

Troopers said that she will be charged, but it is unknown what the charges will be.

One deputy is in serious but stable condition, and the other is listed in stable condition.

Read more: http://www.clickorlando.com/news/2-...s-through-funeral-precession-for-pulse-victim


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It takes a coward to do that. I'm glad they caught the psycho but I wonder what the sentence is for pointing a firearm and breach of probabtion .... in Canada.....



Canada's justice system is a joke. The guy will probably get a small fine and a pat on the back in exchange for the promise that he doesn't do it again.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Canada's justice system is a joke. The guy will probably get a small fine and a pat on the back in exchange for the promise that he doesn't do it again.



You Canucks better get a grip on your government Ken or you will end up like us. Beyond redemption.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You Canucks better get a grip on your government Ken or you will end up like us. Beyond redemption.



We're already there @Kevin . You have no idea and I'm not about to drive my blood pressure through the roof first thing this morning by going on a rant about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> We're already there @Kevin . You have no idea and I'm not about to drive my blood pressure through the roof first thing this morning by going on a rant about it.



But isn't blood pressure medicine free up there?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2016)

After listening to the Attorney General- do you know what I really like about her???....................... Absolutely Nothing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> After listening to the Attorney General- do you know what I really like about her???....................... Absolutely Nothing


Somebody just needs a hug...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Somebody just needs a hug...


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 22, 2016)

In the fallout after this horrible act with everyone screaming about gun control here's one that nobody seems to mention....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> In the fallout after this horrible act with everyone screaming about gun control here's one that nobody seems to mention....
> 
> View attachment 107119



I have posted that very image - here I believe. Actually I think it was a video compariing them.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

It sounds like a bad law has been passed today I will have to google . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay I searched "guns" in G News and this is what popped up first:



 

A short clip from the article:

_Jeffrey A. Lash, of Pacific Palisades, California, died last summer of natural causes, but left behind a stockpile of more than 1,500 guns, 6.5 tons of ammunition and nearly $250,000 in cash, according to local ABC-owned station KABC-TV. All of the purchases were legally made, KABC reported._

First of all, the reason he didn't leave a will is because he knew his idiot cousins weren't worthy to receive such a bountiful treasure. I need to start a non-profit charity for gun-owners whose families aren't worthy to inherit such liberty-preserving treasures so they can have peace of mind knowing their hard work and dedication to preserving the 2A will not be in vain once they're pushing up daisies. 

I'm not sure this story is true because this is the kind of BS the libs like to lie about just to make a pointless point. If it's true, these idiots should be sent to Honduras where guns are illegal, but has by far the highest murder rate on the planet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

